# A bike for a 12 year old.



## MarkF (5 Oct 2007)

I can't wait for my insurers any longer, I've already had to buy the wife a new bike and my lad is bending me ear every day, god knows what I am going to spend my squillion pound credit at Halfords on, if I ever get it

Anyway.......my lad's stolen bike was a Falcon 24" mtb-a-like that I bought from Evans. It was ok but weighed ton and had the obligatory wide tread tyres, my lad never used it off road and found it hard work. But........all the 24" cyles on Evans site are the same, Halfords stock the same too so where can a 12 year old get a decent sensible, hybrid type bike?

I reckon these mtb-a-like heavyweight things are enough to put kids off cycling for life.


----------



## ChrisKH (5 Oct 2007)

IslaBikes Beinn 24" (or bigger version). Nuff said. My seven year old rides their 24" but he is big for his age. It's light and has really good components IMO. Can be used as a hard-tailed mountain bike, cyclo cross or road. 

http://islabikes.com/

Isla should be paying me the amount of times I've said this.

Edit: he might fit the Beinn 26 or the Luath 700. but same recommendation applies.


----------



## domtyler (5 Oct 2007)

Sounds like a good deal to me, go for it!

B'Doom Tish.


----------



## yellow v2 (5 Oct 2007)

Another vote for Islabikes my son is 9 and rides a Beinn 26
THANO​


----------



## Emu (5 Oct 2007)

My 5ft2, 12 year old son rides my Carrera Subway 1 - I have the mans version.


----------



## MarkF (6 Oct 2007)

Emu said:


> My 5ft2, 12 year old son rides my Carrera Subway 1 - I have the mans version.



But my 12 year old is about 4ft4 My 9 year old is the same size!

Thanks very much for the replies.


----------



## Emu (6 Oct 2007)

MarkF said:


> But my 12 year old is about 4ft4 My 9 year old is the same size!



Ah, and there was me trying to suggest that smallish framed adult bike might be the way to go! And slightly OT my 9 year old daughter is about 4ft6 but half a stone heavier than her 12 yo brother!


----------



## Globalti (6 Oct 2007)

Yet another vote for Islabikes -we have just bought one for our son aged 8 and it's a FANTASTIC bike. It goes well, steers well, got great brakes, lightweight and comfortable. I only wish I'd had such a good bike when I was 8.


----------



## BentMikey (8 Oct 2007)

Islabikes vote here too. Here's my review of miniMikey's Islabike Beinn 20. You can also see him riding it in this Hovis London Freewheel video.


----------



## SimonB (9 Oct 2007)

All useful stuff for my debate (see my thread on Kids' triathlon bikes). I like the look of Islabikes but are they a bit restricted in terms of size? My 12 year old is 5'4" and can comfortably fit on a 53cm framed Dawes Horizon (provided the stem is not too long). I'm concerned he would grow out of the Isla Luath 700 in a year or two.

On the other hand I think the Luath 700 is probably 2-3 Kg lighter.

.


----------

